
Intelligent machines might want to become biological again - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/intelligent-machines-might-want-to-become-biological-again
======
awinter-py
supremely fun article & utter bullshit.

part of the optimization constraints for biological brains is to keep behavior
flexible across generations.

Also, DNA >> cells >> brain structures can't be the most efficient way to
encode behavior. (my proof: it absolutely can't, that would be insane).

The article is saying it would take the max output of the 3 gorges dam in
china to simulate a single human brain on a computer, but that the brain
itself runs on 20 watts.

Instead of simulating, transpile.

